# Croatian/Serbian (BCS): Obratno ili obrnuto



## GoranBcn

Pozdrav svima

Koja je pravilnija od ove dvije riječi? Je li se jedna od njih koristi u standarnom hrvatskom a druga u srpskom? Ja koristim i jednu i drugu, ali sad nisam siguran je li ispravno reći obratno ili obrnuto.

Hvala,

Goran


----------



## beclija

Moj Njemačko-hrvatski praktični rječnik /Školska knjiga Zagreb, 1999/ daje obje varijante za "umgekehrt", odvojeno prostim zarezom (što valjda označi da su u ovom kontekstu manje-više sinonimi a ne prijevod dvaju mogućih značenja nj. izraza).

Mislim da se "obratno" samo koristi u prenosenom smislu, dok je obavezno "obrnuti" kad se uporabi u smislu da se nešto fizički obrne. Pametujem, u stvari ne znam.


----------



## venenum

Kolega, moram dati upozorenje - iako su riječnici Školske knjige najbolji koji se trenutno nude, istovremeno su - od najvećeg do najmanjeg -  
Moj enciklopedijski riječnik (hrvatski, naravno) kaže: 



> _obratno - pril. na drugu stranu, suprotno, nasuprot
> obrnuto - pril. preokrenuto, posuvraćeno
> _


 
Iako se kolokvijalno koriste kao sinonimi, očito je da _obratno_ znači _kontra_, a _obrnuto_ je ustvari _izvrnuto._
E, što ću ja svašta naučiti ovdje!


----------



## beclija

Znam da rječnik nije baš nešto poseban kad dođe do takvih pitanja - a i nije napisan za tu svrhu. No svakako je bolji od Langenscheidta...



> _obratno_ znači _kontra_, a _obrnuto_ je ustvari _izvrnuto_


To sam otprilike htio reći, ali sam se izrazio nešto kaotično:


> Mislim da se "obratno" samo koristi u prenosenom smislu, dok je obavezno "obrnuti" kad se uporabi u smislu da se nešto fizički obrne.


----------



## venenum

> No svakako je bolji od Langenscheidta


 
Ne znam kako stoje sa dvojezičnim riječnicima, ali što se tiče monolingvalnih... NE VRIJEĐAJ MI LANGENSCHEIDT!!! (  sorry, malo sam _emotivna_ kad se radi o mom Lieblingswörterbuch  . Duden   mu nije ni do koljena po organizaciji, a ni po user-friendliness, i branim njegovu čast do zadnje kapi krvi.  )


----------



## natasha2000

Ja mislim da su obe reči pravilne, ali da imaju različito značenje.

obratno, bi bilo vice versa.
Hrvatski liči na srski i vice versa, tj. i obratno (time hoću da kažem da i srpski liči na hrvatski).

obrnuto - izvrnuto, naopačke, s druge strane.

Košulja ti je obrnuta naopačke.

Naravno, kolokvijalno se upotrebljava obrnuto imesto obratnog, ali ne i obratno umesto obrnutog. Tako da hrvatski i srpski mogu da budu i obrnuto, ali košulja nikako ne može da bude obratna, samo obrnuta.

A kako sam ga zakukuljila i zamumuljila?


----------



## GoranBcn

natasha2000 said:


> obrnuta naopačke.



Zar to nije "pleonazam" kako ne netko/neko maloprije/malopre spomenuo u drugom threadu za "obadva"?


----------



## beclija

venenum said:


> Ne znam kako stoje sa dvojezičnim riječnicima, ali što se tiče monolingvalnih... NE VRIJEĐAJ MI LANGENSCHEIDT!!!


Otkad Langenscheidt ima monolingvalnih? Neka ga brani, nisam taj htio vrijeđati kad niti ne znam da postoji... Ali otkud meni da tražim "Krümel" kad hoću znati što je "Brösel" na hrvatskom? (Istinita priča, u debelom Langenscheidtu od skoro tisuću stranica nema "Brösel", a s druge strane nema ni određenih riječi koje možda ne valja koristiti ali ih učenik svejedno pronađe na svakom koraku. Tu školska knjiga ima manje predrasuda.)


----------



## Jana337

My Croatian is good enough to recognize an off-topic discussion. 

Jana


----------



## beclija

Svaka ti čast, Jano... No, nisam ja počeo


----------



## natasha2000

GoranBcn said:


> Zar to nije "pleonazam" kako ne netko/neko maloprije/malopre spomenuo u drugom threadu za "obadva"?


Ne verujem, jer nešto ne mora da bude obrnuto naopačke, al može da bude obrnuto naglavačke. Ili obrnuto na levu ili na desnu stranu...

Vidiš, možda bi trebalo da konsultujemo knjige...


----------



## Poky

GoranBcn said:


> Je li se jedna od njih koristi u standarnom hrvatskom a druga u srpskom?



Jest da je blagi off-topic, ali možda nije loše ispraviti ovu rečenicu koja sigurno nije ispravna.

Hrvatski: Koristi li se jedna od njih u...
Srpski: Da li se jedna od njih koristi u...


----------



## natasha2000

Poky said:


> Jest da je blagi off-topic, ali možda nije loše ispraviti ovu rečenicu koja sigurno nije ispravna.
> 
> Hrvatski: *Koristi li* se jedna od njih u...
> Srpski: *Da li se* jedna od njih *koristi* u...


 
Poky, Srbi takodje kažu: Koristi li se jedna od njih....

To su samo dva načina da se pita isto:

*Hoćeš li* da dodješ/doći na moju žurku/žur?
*Da li hoćeš* da dodješ/doći na moju žurku/žur?

Sigurna sam da i Hrvati pitaju sa *Da li*... 

Razlika ima, ali nažalost ovo nije jedna od njih...


----------

